# Your Wishlist part 2



## Trebor (Mar 23, 2010)

alrighty guys, i've compiled a growing list. here it is:

*MODELING SUPPLIES*


Testors Aztek Mini Blue Compressor
Badger Model 150 Medium Airbrush
Superfine Microbrush

*
AIRCRAFT

CIVIL*


1:144 Boeing 737-300 Southwest Airlines (old livery)
1:144 Boeing 737-500 Southwest Airlines (new livery)
1:144/1:72 Douglas DC-3 American Airlines
1:144 Douglas DC-8 Delta Air Lines
1:144 Lockheed L1011 TriStar Delta Air Lines
1:144 Boeing 747-400 (any livery EXCEPT PanAm)
1:144 Boeing 747-100 N93119 (TWA flight 800)
1:200 Boeing 737-200 Southwest Airlines/Delta (Widget livery)
1:144 Boeing 727 Southwest Airlines
1:48 Cessna Citation I
1:48 Learjet 35
1:48 Piper Cherokee
1:32 Piper Super Cub
1:144 Boeing 787 Dreamliner
1:144 Boeing 707
1:144 Presidential Aircraft pack
1:48 Piper J-3 Cub
1:48 Cessna 172 Skyhawk/floats
1:72 Concorde
1:72 Lockheed L1049 Constellation
1:77 Ford Tri-Motor
1:32 Bell Jet Ranger
1:144 Boeing 767 (X2)
1:144 Boeing 757 (X2)
1:32 Bell X-1
1:200 Hughes H-4 Hercules


*MILITARY*


1:144 C-17 Globemaster III
1:32 Messerschmitt BF-109E
1:32 North American P-51D Mustang
1:48 Consolidated B-24J Liberator
1:72 Consolidated B-24J Liberator
1:48 Boeing B-17G Flying Fortress
1:48 General Dynamics F-16C Fighting Falcon
1:48 Lockheed F-22 Raptor
1:48 Lockheed F-35 Lightning II
1:48 North American F-86 Sabre
1:48 Cessna 0-2 Skymaster (going to be civilian)
1:72 Beech C-45 Expediter (going to be civilian)
1:48 Focke Wulf FW-190
*SPACE*


1:144 Space Shuttle
1:144 International Space Station


----------



## Njaco (Mar 23, 2010)

Nice list.

I NEED at the moment an airbrush (never had one) and a few Fw-190 or Ta maodels. Checked and I only have a 1/48 A model. Need more. Nerd more.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 24, 2010)

I need more spare time only....more free time.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2010)

I need a Life Extension in order to complete all planned, and yet to be planned, modelling projects....


----------



## Trebor (Mar 24, 2010)

haha, all's I need is MONEY. if I win the lottery, I'm getting everything on that list

I REALLY want the 1:72 Constellation and the 1:72 Concorde. both are made by Airfix. I just gotta find TWA decals for the Constellation.


----------



## Airframes (Mar 24, 2010)

The Connie kit (originally Heller) is a nice one. You should be able to find TWA decals for it, but in the unlikley event you can't, they can be made from red decal sheet or strip, cut to size.


----------



## Trebor (Mar 24, 2010)

Airframes said:


> The Connie kit (originally Heller) is a nice one. You should be able to find TWA decals for it, but in the unlikley event you can't, they can be made from red decal sheet or strip, cut to size.



aye, but I just realized it has Qantas decals, and I always thought Qantas had a nice livery. plus it's real hard to find TWA decals for that.


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 24, 2010)

Trebor said:


> haha, all's I need is MONEY. if I win the lottery, I'm getting everything on that list
> 
> I REALLY want the 1:72 Constellation and the 1:72 Concorde. both are made by Airfix. I just gotta find TWA decals for the Constellation.



What if you win ten bucks in the lottery haha


----------



## Trebor (Mar 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> What if you win ten bucks in the lottery haha



I'll......put it toward everything


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 29, 2010)

Another 1/48 E.E Lightning and a TSR-2! Plus win the Euro Lottery.....


----------



## Pong (Apr 8, 2010)

I want to do something other than an aircraft by the time I finish my Emil. Probably an Italeri LVT-4 or a Tamiya 1/35 Sherman. Possibly a little hard to build but I want a challenge for my next model.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 8, 2010)

I just need time, lots of time………………….no more kits though…  ……………….just time…  …………..an maybe a kit or two for the GBs coming up.


----------



## smackers (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd like the Revel He177. I'll probably upset you here Trebor, i've got 2x Concordes and a militarised Constellation called the EC-121 Warning Star in my to get rid off stash.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 11, 2010)

smackers said:


> I'd like the Revel He177. I'll probably upset you here Trebor, i've got 2x Concordes and a militarised Constellation called the EC-121 Warning Star in my to get rid off stash.



aargh! I wish you lived in the US so i could actually pay you for it. lol unless you're getting rid of the concordes for free? O_O


----------

